# Loki Schmidt ist gestorben



## Christine (21. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

grad hör ich in den Nachrichten, dass Loki Schmidt gestorben ist. 

Ihr haben wir ohne Zweifel zu verdanken, dass wir die eine oder andere (Teich)pflanze heute noch in freier Wildbahn sehen können.

91 ist sicherlich ein gesegnetes Alter - aber die Welt ist trotzdem um eine großartige Frau ärmer!

Mit traurigen Grüßen
Christine


----------



## Regs (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Loki Schmidt ist gestorben*

Wie traurig, dass sie alleine gestorben ist, das hat sie sich so nicht gewünscht.


----------



## Digicat (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Loki Schmidt ist gestorben*

Lt. Medien muß es sehr überraschend gekommen sein 

Habe gehört, daß sie es sich gewünscht hatten, den 70igten Hochzeitstag noch gemeinsam zu feiern .... wäre 2012 gewesen ...... 

Mein Beileid an Helmut Schmidt und den Angehörigen


----------



## Conny (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Loki Schmidt ist gestorben*

Sie war einfach eine großartige Frau und nie nur "die Frau an seiner Seite".
Zitat 1974: "„Du hast ja wohl einen Vogel, dich irgendwie zu verbiegen.“"
Als Kanzlergattin!
So eine lange Partnerschaft ist eine Leistung.
Laut Focus war ihre gemeinsame Tochter Susanne in ihrer Todestunde bei ihr.


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Loki Schmidt ist gestorben*



Regs schrieb:


> Wie traurig, dass sie alleine gestorben ist, das hat sie sich so nicht gewünscht.





> Die Ehefrau von Altbundeskanzler Helmut Schmidt war im gemeinsamen Bungalow am Morgen im Alter von 91 Jahren gestorben. *Tochter Susanne war in den letzten Stunden an ihrer Seite*.



Quelle


----------



## Dodi (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Loki Schmidt ist gestorben*

Moin!

Wir trauern um die Hamburger Ehrenbürgerin!


----------



## Regs (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Loki Schmidt ist gestorben*

Christine, hast Du wirklich missverstanden, dass ich ihren Mann gemeint habe, der nach 70 Jahren Ehe an ihrem Todestag nicht bei ihr sein konnte? Das muss auch für den Altkanzler sehr schmerzlich sein.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Loki Schmidt ist gestorben*

Oh ... Altkanzler hört der Herr Schmidt gar nicht gern. 
Loki wollte am liebsten zusammen mit ihrem Mann hinüber gehen, in das, was Sie nach dem Tod erwartet. 
Das hat Sie zumindestens in einem gestern gezeigten Interview gesagt, worauf Herr Schmidt sie zurechtwies: Das hast Du nicht zu bestimmen ! Sie stimmte ihm dann letztlich zu und sagte: das ist auch gut so. 

Die Dokumentation beim NDR habe ich so aufmerksam verfolgt wie kaum eine Fernsehsendung in letzter Zeit. 
Da geht eine Frau von großem Format von unserer Welt in eine andere Form der Existenz hinüber. 

In einem Intwerview sagte sie auch, das ja in der Physik kein Molekül, und kein Atom verloren gehe, von daher werden auch Ihre Moleküle nur in einen anderen Zustand wechseln. Auch wenn Sie selber offensichtlich keine Angst vorm sterben hatte hinterlässt Sie doch eine große Lücke im Kreise Ihrer Freunde und Familie. 

Möge das Wirken und das Werk von Loki Schmidt noch lange weiterleben !

Wuzzel


----------

